# Betty take over day 3/1?



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

I know there arent too many ladies on this forum, but is anybody going to betty take over day this saturday at mountain creek?


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

BiggerThanYours said:


> I know there arent too many ladies on this forum, but is anybody going to betty take over day this saturday at mountain creek?


what's betty takeover? i was plannin on going to creek sat night or up to windham


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

NYCboarder said:


> what's betty takeover? i was plannin on going to creek sat night or up to windham


Shred Betty aka female snowboarder.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

dang, so that's where i gotta go to meet girls that snowboard?
southern PA is way hurtin in that regard


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

betty take over day, is an event to get girl snowboarders(and the men who support them) together.For anyone whos interested, everyone is meeting at 4:30 in the appalacian hotel. Im thinking about going, but if the conditions are going to be super icy at the creek, i'll probably go to camelback.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

im totally game for going to this!! :cheeky4:


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

BiggerThanYours said:


> betty take over day, is an event to get girl snowboarders(and the men who support them) together.For anyone whos interested, everyone is meeting at 4:30 in the appalacian hotel. Im thinking about going, but if the conditions are going to be super icy at the creek, i'll probably go to camelback.


4:30 in the morning? thats early as hell...


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

4:30pm... my bad


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

BiggerThanYours said:


> 4:30pm... my bad


ohhh an evening with the ladies ? :cheeky4:


----------

